# Washington Wizards @ Phoenix Suns



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

* Washington Wizards* *(9-14) *​*Wizards Roster**
Wizards Stats* 





 * @*














*Phoenix Suns** (15-9)*

*Suns Roster* 
*Suns Stats* 

​


*Friday, Dec 23th - 9PM ET/6PM PT- America West Arena - Phoenix, AZ​ *


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

I'm going to pencil the Suns in for a win if they played like they did against the Sonics.

I'm also gonna say Arenas goes for 40+ against Nash.

Suns are the better team. They should pull it out.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I think we'll coming out better for next few games or so. We'll be more fresh. Marion admitted he was tired as hell and if you look at the schedule, games weren't spread out as much. I think that is why we were on the losing streak.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

I'm fine for now as long as everyone stays healthy and no one gets injured.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

MeirToTheWise said:


> I'm fine for now as long as everyone stays healthy and no one gets injured.



lol Meir, you gonna jinx us if you keep posting that in every game thread. :banana:


----------



## Ezmo (May 11, 2003)

suns should take this. the wizards have been struggling a bit lately, and with jones and burke back, our bench is more filled. as someone mentioned before, if we play like we did against the sonics, this one should be in the bag.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

SunsFan57 said:


> lol Meir, you gonna jinx us if you keep posting that in every game thread. :banana:


haha, I can't help it. That injury bug is nasty -.- I actually started saying that after we only had 7 players left for a couple games. After this one, I'll go back to my normal analysis of the games ^_^


----------



## sunsaz (Apr 18, 2005)

This is a biggie b/c it'll be the final Suns game in America West Arena. I still think US Air Center sucks.


----------



## The Matrix Effect (Nov 11, 2005)

sunsaz said:


> This is a biggie b/c it'll be the final Suns game in America West Arena. I still think US Air Center sucks.


ITS GONNA BE AWESOME BABY!!!!!!!! I got tickets, and I am SO amped to go. I'm gonna be dead because I work 9-5, come home pick up my dad and fly down to the game. Tomorrow (well really today) is gonna be a long but FUN day. :banana:


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

This is the sixth Suns games in a row they've showed on TV up here in Canada. Should be a good game, and I expect a win for the Suns..


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

The Matrix Effect said:


> ITS GONNA BE AWESOME BABY!!!!!!!! I got tickets, and I am SO amped to go. I'm gonna be dead because I work 9-5, come home pick up my dad and fly down to the game. Tomorrow (well really today) is gonna be a long but FUN day. :banana:



of all the games to fly to, why choose the wizards? not saying they're easy or anything. or they can't beat us. I would rather see a top west team though.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Wow the Suns couldn't rebound if they wanted to.


How can someone make it to the NBA and not know how to box out?

And Diaw is really starting to annoy me.

If you drive to the basket, finish! Gosh............


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

We were shooting so well.... but we can't rebound for sh!t. I thought we got Kurt Thomas for the rebound? 

Oh yeah... Diaw needs to go up strong man. I don't know how many times he has missed that SOFT layup in this game. If he can't finish it strong, he will never be the all-star player 'cause the opponent will shut down his passing game. And he needs to improve his outside shooting too. 

Man... so many times I saw Nash doing that great pick&roll pass to either Kurt/Diaw but they just can't finish it the way Amare can. Those could have been dunks from Amare. Marion can't do it with Nash 'cause Marion can't set good pick&roll. He either moves too fast or his is too soft. And I doubt Marion can finish strong inside as well. 


My other thought is that James Jones is great! We did miss him! Eddie is alright... provided some toughness but missed and rushed tons of shots. 


Bell shouldn't foul Arenas on the last play.... 



Overall, it's our rebounds that cost the game. I don't mind Arenas scoring 40+ on us. He is capable of doing that and a lot of his points are from outside shooting. If he is that hot, you can't stop him. But we just couldn't stop those second chances... sigh


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

And the Clip won tonight... we are tied now. DAMN IT!!!


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

I wish D'Antoni stayed with the regular starting lineup (Nash,Bell,Marion,Diaw,Kurt)

We would of been much better on rebounding.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Nash was 7-9 from the FT line......imagine if he had made all of them like he normally does. Technically, we would of won.


Ah, I can't stand losing to scrub teams.


----------



## sunsaz (Apr 18, 2005)

Ah, that one could've gone either way. It's really no surprise to see it decided by one. Of course having the chick ref who hates Amare didn't help things.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

You see how many times Arenas carried the ball?

Right infront of the refs. I couldn't believe the refs let that little hesitation-carry move go so many times.


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

****, you got to win games like that...huge lost opportunity tongiht.


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

****, you got to win games like that...huge lost opportunity tonight.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

KidCanada said:


> ****, you got to win games like that...huge lost opportunity tonight.




You don't have to tell me twice........


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

SunsFan57 said:


> You don't have to tell me twice........



****, you got to win games like that...huge lost opportunity tonight.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

dissonance19 said:


> ****, you got to win games like that...huge lost opportunity tonight.



Lol. Thats the third time! I get it! Next time I'll try harder and possibly rebound.


Merry Christmas Dissonances!


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

SunsFan57 said:


> Lol. Thats the third time! I get it! Next time I'll try harder and possibly rebound.
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas Dissonances!


meh don't remind me about our rebounding last game haha


and merry xmas to you too man.


----------



## The Matrix Effect (Nov 11, 2005)

dissonance19 said:


> of all the games to fly to, why choose the wizards? not saying they're easy or anything. or they can't beat us. I would rather see a top west team though.


Wow its been awhile since I've been on here. 

Anyway, I didn't mean literally fly, I meant fly down the roads to get to the game on time. My bad for the confusion. 

It was nice to see the Suns get a win in their place tonight (I know this belongs in the other thread but I had to clarify what I meant)


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

The Matrix Effect said:


> Wow its been awhile since I've been on here.
> 
> Anyway, I didn't mean literally fly, I meant fly down the roads to get to the game on time. My bad for the confusion.
> 
> It was nice to see the Suns get a win in their place tonight (I know this belongs in the other thread but I had to clarify what I meant)



ah ok. is that arizona talk? lol never heard that around here.

and nah it's cool that you posted your comment here too.


----------

